# Will be able to download recorded programs?



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

http://www.i4u.com/article3157.html

If reasonably priced sounds good. Wonder how you would download the programs?


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

This is more than likely the portable video player that E* was showing off that will work in conjunction with the new 625 receiver. Haven't gotten any specifics on it yet. Doesn't look like it will work with any of the current receivers except maybe the 942.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It will work with the 942 - that's why the 942 has USB2.0 ports.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Figured you would say for sure. That's why I left a ?. Couldn't remeber off the top of my head. What about the 522? Does it have 2.0 or 1.1 ports?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I don't know about the 522. My guess is "probably," but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Equus911 (Mar 20, 2005)

Speaking of that, is there going to be ANY way of getting at the recorded files on the 942 to burn them to DVD, like you can with the TIVO or the 7100 (via DishRip)?

Equus


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Equus911 - the answer to your question violates our terms of use, so even if I knew the answer to it, I wouldn't post it here.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"The Archos AV700 sports a huge 7" display..."_

I guess it depends on what your definition of "huge" is. :shrug:

My portable movie display is 15", and it does other things, like typing this post.

My home movie display is 53".

I wouldn't waste my time or my money on that toy.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

In some cases my laptop would be a better choice with the 15.4" widescreen display which would also allow me to browse the internet, play games, etc in addition to watch movies on it.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Mark: Just for clarification - since TiVo announced their TivoToGo software, is it legal to talk about *that* aspect of extracting programming? (it will allow you to export your programs to a Windows box in a format that MyDVD supports for burning to DVD)

In other words, is it legal to say "Will Dish have something like TiVoToGo" as opposed to something like the other *clearly unsupported* programs?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

djlong - absolutely.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Technically, it is NOT illegal to extract the programs from the TiVos or the 5xx series of E* receivers. It is against E* policy on the 5xx because you are "tampering" with it. However, it is not illegal to copy files from the Hard Drive to another hard drive. It is illegal to alter the actual programs on the 5xx hard drives. In the case of the 721/921/522/942, it has been said that the file system is encrypted. It IS known that they use the XFS file system and the Linux OS. So, in trying to defeat said encryption, you are in violation of the DMCA. However, I personally do not know this for certain since I have yet to try it. There have been people who have modified their 721s to be used as a webserver and such, so modifying it to some extent is OK. As for the 522/942, I'm thinking the main system software is in NVRAM, since it boots much faster and must save the last state of the OS in it. IF the 522/942 uses Linux, when can we expect E* to relase the GPL parts of it like they have for the 721/921 Mark?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Both are linux, and I have no idea about the GPL. You'd have to bug them about that.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Both are linux, and I have no idea about the GPL. You'd have to bug them about that.


The GPL just basically states that they have to provide the source code for any parts that use GPL code, and any modifications that they make. I guess I will send E* an e-mail about posting the GPL code so that they are in compliance.


----------



## musicmaker2020 (Apr 19, 2004)

This device has "Expensive" written all over it. Hopefully they will have external drives in the future (without the display) you can buy to store stuff you really just want to keep.


----------

